# Sachin Tendulkar announces retirement from ODI cricket



## freshseasons (Dec 23, 2012)

This is big News For Fans of Cricket Especially Sachin Tendulkars which seems to be almost universally all. 

    Tough not in Best of Form lately my heart still somewhere feels the void that he will create in Cricket !  Take it ,Those are some huge boots to fill. 



> Master Blaster Sachin Tendulkar has announced his retirement from One Day International cricket.
> 
> “I have decided to retire from the One Day format of the game. I feel blessed to have fulfilled the dream of being part of a World Cup wining Indian team. The preparatory process to defend the World Cup in 2015 should begin early and in right earnest. I would like to wish the team all the very best for the future. I am eternally grateful to all my well wishers for their unconditional support and love over the years,” Tendulkar said in a statement on Sunday.
> 
> “Indian batting legend Sachin Tendulkar announces retirement from the one day format of the game,” the BCCI tweeted on Sunday morning.



Source:*zeenews.india.com/sports/cricket/s...unces-retirement-from-odi-cricket_753795.html


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't have any words to express how sad I am.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 23, 2012)

There is one less reason to watch matches now


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 23, 2012)

Right decision imo. I've never been a fan of anything, but him. Started watching cricket for him, now will stop, completely, if there is anything left as a game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

it was about time for him to retire.though the indian team will never get anyone like Tendlya again


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2012)

Bye


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 23, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Happy to hear.
> Now he should consider distributing 50% of his huge pile of wealth to the poor.
> And yes, there is absolutely no reason to call him God. No cricket player can ever be called that. THERE IS NO GREATNESS IN PLAYING cricket. After all its not football.



I'm not much of a sachin or cricket fan, but you sir, are either a shameless troll or a clueless idiot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

He will be missed forever 


digit.sh said:


> Happy to hear.
> Now he should consider distributing 50% of his huge pile of wealth to the poor.
> And yes, there is absolutely no reason to call him God. No cricket player can ever be called that. THERE IS NO GREATNESS IN PLAYING cricket. After all its not football.



I wish you were in your senses. Anyways what % do you donate(post proof)? I guess you are a Football fan.. who doesn't know what football is.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 23, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Happy to hear.
> Now he should consider distributing 50% of his huge pile of wealth to the poor.
> And yes, there is absolutely no reason to call him God. No cricket player can ever be called that. THERE IS NO GREATNESS IN PLAYING cricket. After all its not football.



Ok, Mr. Demi God in football.. Ever scored a goal or saved one in 'para-football match'?


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm going to ban all those who post negative comments here. Hail Sachin, haters will be miserabled.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Meh....


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> there is absolutely no reason to call him God. No cricket player can ever be called that. THERE IS NO GREATNESS IN PLAYING cricket. After all its not football.


Nominated for the best joke  for the year 2013.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

> I'm going to ban all those who post negative comments here. Hail Sachin, haters will be miserabled.


Bolo Krow ki jai!


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2012)

Deleted all negative comments, including those by moderators. A cricketing legend has announced his retirement. A good time to stop being an idiot, I think.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 23, 2012)

good timing


----------



## root.king (Dec 23, 2012)

sad news for cricket fans :'(


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

Krow said:


> Deleted all negative comments, including those by moderators. A cricketing legend has announced his retirement. A good time to stop being an idiot, I think.



flame bait was out of line but does everyone have to be in love with him. no place for freedom of speech! this is like our government.


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2012)

ok......


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> flame bait was out of line but does everyone have to be in love with him. no place for freedom of speech! this is like our government.



To quote Vyom's signature. You can be anything on the Internet. It's sad that most people choose to be stupid.  Your post was also flame bait in case you didn't realise.

This thread is open to well-worded criticism of the legend, but not to idiotic one-liners like "Sachin retires WOHOOO".


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sachins time had come. He was like the elephant in the room. He should have retired earlier on a high. Now he goes out on a low. It would be best if he quits tests too.



Krow said:


> Your post was also flame bait in case you didn't realise.



I did realise it was a flame bait. Look at my previous post.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

Absolute respect to a cricketing legend. 

PS: Jhut bole, "kauwa" kaate


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

Another thing that surprised me was that , I thought i would be the odd man out in believing he was good riddance.


----------



## Krow (Dec 23, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> He should have retired earlier on a high. Now he goes out on a low. It would be best if he quits tests too.


Valid point. But I think he's the best judge of when he should retire. He's set such high standards that any bad run of form seems like a career ender.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

this has been an extended bad run of form.. and he is missing balls that he used to whack to boundaries


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 23, 2012)

The point being that he has achieved so much that no-one else has been able to emulate. Surely that is the mark of a great player. There's a saying that goes, "Form is temporary, class is permanent"

So many other players in the Indian team miss simple balls but when it comes to them people are largely quiet. I used to be a cricket fan.True, he could have retired earlier, but lets not take away anything from what this great cricketer deserves. 
Atleast leave the harsher criticisms to people who have faced a proper world class bowler, let alone sent it over the ropes. To quote Gordon - He was the hero that we needed, but not the one we deserved. So we'll hunt him, we'll criticise him as if there is no tomorrow. Let the hate flow in you.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

cold War of the Mods


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> The point being that he has achieved so much that no-one else has been able to emulate. Surely that is the mark of a great player. There's a saying that goes, "Form is temporary, class is permanent"
> 
> So many other players in the Indian team miss simple balls but when it comes to them people are largely quiet. I used to be a cricket fan.True, he could have retired earlier, but lets not take away anything from what this great cricketer deserves.
> Atleast leave the harsher criticisms to people who have faced a proper world class bowler, let alone sent it over the ropes. To quote Gordon - He was the hero that we needed, but not the one we deserved. So we'll hunt him, we'll criticise him as if there is no tomorrow. Let the hate flow in you.



Yo're not getting my point, what I'm saying is that what used to be easy for him he misses now, thats why he's being questioned. If Ganguly is not able to hit spinners for straight lofted sixes and gets stumped every freakin time , people will be surprised.

he was a good player,that is not being questioned. What is being questioned is clinging on to his position in the side. He knows selectors wont be able to drop him easily , so people think he's taking advantage of it instead of himself retiring. He only retired when a lot of voices started questioning him. Before that he always said that i have cricket left in me, etc. 
Being a good player does not make him beyond criticism.

btw,  i agree that there is some bitterness from my side, but it is because of everybody's( i mean EVERYBODY) god like  treatment of the guy. Stuff like - " sachin bhagwan hai , uskey khilaf kuch nai bolney ka"


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 23, 2012)

Was Sachin the Greatest Player ? Should he have retired earlier with good runs on board and a good form ? Or Could he have played another world Cup ?

   Personally none of this matters to me . And before you read ahead, no i am not one of the Die-Hard adherent Fan of his. Infact its not even about Sachin Tendulkar but rather its about selfish me.

   Its about the Pride that he gave me when India toured abroad. Its about me Who belonged to the Land from where Sachin Tendulkar came from. Its when Tony Greg, Geoffrey,Lilee giving adulations after adulations. Its about Sir Donald Bradman who quoted, that some Indian played just like him. Its about what there is to the greatness in this world and which should always win.The fighting spirit, the World Class FROM AN INDIAN.

    Its about the a Final Closure on the Pride i carried as an Indian and abroad for last 23 years, written ,feared and talked about.

   RIP My Love for Cricket!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 23, 2012)

@freshseasons

there's still tests.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 24, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @freshseasons
> 
> there's still tests.




Ohh yes...My Bad...I got really emotional there bro. But i think this will be the last effort from him 

Meanwhile Time Magazine payes tribute to sachin Tendulkar.
Please read the following from time Magazine. Its so true.


> In its tribute to the Indian batting great, the news magazine said: "It seems while Time was having his toll on every individual on the face of this planet, he excused one man. Time stands frozen in front of Sachin Tendulkar. We have had champions, we have had legends, but we have never had another Sachin Tendulkar and we never will."
> 
> *"When Sachin Tendulkar travelled to Pakistan to face one of the finest bowling attacks ever assembled in cricket, Michael Schumacher was yet to race an F1 car, Lance Armstrong had never been to the Tour de France, Diego Maradona was still the captain of a world champion Argentina team, (and) Pete Sampras had never won a Grand Slam," Time was quoted as saying on its website.
> 
> ...



  No better words.


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Yo're not getting my point, what I'm saying is that what used to be easy for him he misses now, thats why he's being questioned. If Ganguly is not able to hit spinners for straight lofted sixes and gets stumped every freakin time , people will be surprised.
> 
> he was a good player,that is not being questioned. What is being questioned is clinging on to his position in the side. He knows selectors wont be able to drop him easily , so people think he's taking advantage of it instead of himself retiring. He only retired when a lot of voices started questioning him. Before that he always said that i have cricket left in me, etc.
> Being a good player does not make him beyond criticism.
> ...



I can see that you are bitter. Basically you are saying you don't like Sachin just because people worship him.

"Good player"  Seriously? He is the best batsman in the world. 

He carried Indian cricket on his shoulders till 2002 and made many memorable contributions for 10 years after that. He is the most humble cricketer in the world. Everytime he got out in the 90s, people would scream that his career was over. He has done tremendously well for someone playing under so much pressure.

I think he has done more than enough for Indian cricket. The man should be allowed to choose when he wants to retire.

I'm sorry to say that your posts sound like rants. It saddens me to see people from India criticising him. If Sachin had a half decent side around him in his best years, India would have won four World Cups.

Remember that he made Warne look average and Akhtar was at his mercy in WC 2003.

I'm sad Sachin has retired. It's the end of an era, truly.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 24, 2012)

Allowed to choose.... Why? You know what I won't argue anymore because our opinions are poles apart over here and that's not going to change.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 24, 2012)

I have never been a Sachin fan but everybody else was his fan ( atleast till a few years ago )..Sometimes for fun i would criticize him and all my friends would start arguing quoting stats (This was  1999)..Now a lot has changed ...Lot of people have started criticizing him..Though million and million of his fans will always held him in high regard but unfortunately for many he will be a player who scored century while India will loose and so on...

 He should have taken this decision after winning world cup but even for great players such decision is hard...

I think he was greatest one day player  and one of the best in Test match...I hope he will announce his test retirement in different way and allow his fans and other players to give him respect he deserve...


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2012)

Cricket is a team game, if he scores a century at a good strike rate and the team still loses, how is it his fault? No matter what people call him, he is not God. He can make up for the failures of his teammates only to a certain extent, and that too only in the batting department. If the bowlers give away 370+ runs in a World Cup final, then expecting him to score a quick double century is a bit too much.


----------



## Alok (Dec 24, 2012)

Its sad. I love him


----------



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2012)

And those criticize Sachin, remember, every bowler today knows his weaknesses and they bowl their very best when bowling to him. Though we knew this was coming, it is still heart breaking. We are already struggling to fill the void left by Dravid (ODI & Tests)and Lakshman (Tests). Now we have to wait and see if any of the younger ones are able to.


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2012)

At least the thread now has sensible posts, for and against Sachin.

Like I said, haters can go to hell. You can't criticise a man with a record like Sachin's. Even Jayasuria played many matches as opener. Compare the averages of him and Sachin. One was devastating in patches, the other consistently.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 24, 2012)

Emotions are to be expected when great players retire. No one can ever deny the greatness of the man or what he did for Indian cricket. I think some of us just believe that the babu-giri in sports and the "positions" of power people occupy need to be tamed in Indian sports. 

Of course a player should decide when he wants to retire, but selection should be based on performance only, and by a board of managers and the captain. It's simple performance that matters. Steve Waugh was dropped despite winning everything for his country, and shocking as it was, it yielded results and made him come back stronger. However, all we hear is the politics of boards that govern every financially successful enterprise in India, including Cricket. 

Besides, it had to happen some day, as much as many would want him to, he can't play forever. He should stay involved and get into the administration side though, we need honourable, patriotic, clean, blemish-less people like him to manage sports federations... for a change. I personally hope this isn't the end of Sachin's involvement in Indian cricket. He truly is the greatest cricketer that has ever lived, and hopefully he will be able to help find and nurture someone even better than him, from amongst the millions of prospects out there, and ensure that they get a fair chance.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 24, 2012)

And to all those who did not knew: Sachin hit his first ODI century after 79 matches. Source: The Hindu


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

*www.planetcalypsoforum.com/gallery/files/3/6/0/3/4/mother-of-god.gif


----------



## Vignesh B (Dec 24, 2012)

I started watching cricket because of him. I started playing cricket because of him. 
Indian cricket or for that matter world cricket will have a huge void to fill.
Personally, I feel saddened but I think it was the (almost)right time for him to retire. Like Dravid & Laxman before him he has left sufficient time for the youngsters to get ready for the next battle.
I just hope that he re-discovers his form in the longer version of the game and retire on a high. Waiting for the Australian series.
His statistics speaks for itself. No words can describe his greatness, humility, and his ability to carry the hopes of a billion people on his shoulders who follow cricket as a religion and Sachin as the God.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

Its expected, but not now. 
Lets hope that he will shape the future minds, with a Cricket academy maybe.


----------



## sainath (Dec 25, 2012)

Now watching ODI matches not fun as earlier. I'm started watching cricket from 2003 WC only because of Sachin's batting. Before 2003 that I did not even know how to play cricket lol. Before 2003 I hates my father when they watch cricket match. I kept saying to them, "What is in cricket?, You will get the award from watching the cricket?". In reply they told me who Sachin is. Salute to such a great man. Now its time to stop watching ODI matches.  Lok kahihi boudet pan Sachin tu majhyasathi bhartiya cricketcha ek devch aahes. Tu aalas, tu khelalas aani tu jinkun nelas.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

I think he should have retired from ODIs when India won the WC. I believe its better to cash-out when your stacks are high rather than waiting till you re into your lows.
I know he was of the opinion that he wanted to contribute more - but playing in ODIs wasnt neccessary for that. He could have done that by focusing more on tests and scoring a few important knocks in Australia & England. It would have delivered great confidence to the youngsters as well. Sights like Tendulkar and dravid getting bowled are most de-moralizing for juniors in the team.

Nevertheless, he deserves the respect he has earned. My salute to the little master.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

Gathered from around the web -

Sachin Tendulkar: Busting the myths ignorant fans held against the greatest batsman in ODI history - Cricket News & Articles | CricketCountry.com

and

Chetan Narula's Blog-My Sachin Tendulkar Story: Cricketnext


----------



## dalbir (Dec 27, 2012)

Sachin Tendulkar announces retirement = indian team's downfall


----------



## Lop (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally .... he has done the right thing.....


----------



## tonydisalva (Jan 11, 2013)

HI

There is one less reason to watch matches now IS RETIREMENT FORM the all matches in ODI cricket.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Jan 12, 2013)

We miss you sachin...


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll miss him a lot. IMO he might play the next world cup. Can players join back after retirement?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2013)

yes player can join back... if BCCI continues to loose series like this and they may come begging to join back


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 15, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I'll miss him a lot. IMO he might play the next world cup. *Can players join back after retirement?*



Man if there is any thread or blog that discusses about Player reconsidering their retirement and playing again I'm sure Pakistan team will have the most number.



sujoyp said:


> yes player can join back... if BCCI continues to loose series like this and they may come begging to join back


I don't recollect any Indian Cricketer who announced his retirement and then reconsidered it. Atleast nothing I know starting from 90's till now. Even Sachin wasn't Cajoled into taking back his reteriment from ODI's. I feel the real pinch will come when India start playing ODI's out of Indian Subcontinent. Let's see how well Jadeja & Co perform in the next overseas tournament.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 18, 2013)

This was the saddest news I have heard in my life ever. Undeniably we all and the entire cricket world will miss him forever!


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 20, 2013)

good for sachin..


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't you think Arjun Tendulkar is son of "God of Cricket".  Now I am waiting for him.Every cricket lover will love him .....some times feels like end of cricket with Sachin.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 21, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Don't you think Arjun Tendulkar is son of "God of Cricket".  Now I am waiting for him.Every cricket lover will love him .....some times feels like end of cricket with Sachin.



Didn't you read the article on Arjun Tendulkar in TOI. It seems he was picked on bias.


----------

